# Time to Stock



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

ok well i'm getting ready to stock my tank now. I'm posting this here because i want to get blue rams for sure. To tank is 40g, i assume two would be about right in this size. Other plans are to have some kind of smaller schooling fish and maybe some ottos or corries though i don't know what kind. 

Also do rams and small apistos such as hongsloi or is that too much for a tank this size. 

Thanks a bunch
Julian


----------



## flanneryc (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi there,

In a 40g you should be ok to have 4 Blue rams if you have sufficient places for them to hide. 

Chris


----------

